# Deadly Mantids ?????



## kenniey (Jun 26, 2004)

I work with alot of mexicans . I took a praying mantis in to work that I found here in maryland . I showed it to some mexican women and they flipped out !
You would think I was holding a death stalker or something . Anyways they flipped out saying it was very bad and that in mexico they kill the cows ! I dont speak spanish so thats about all the info i got from them ! 
So is there any mantids that kill people or cows ? ???? Or are they mistaken this for some other evil insect ?


----------



## Malkavian (Jun 26, 2004)

I daresay it's all a completely baseless superstition


----------



## Brian S (Jun 27, 2004)

Just like the old wives tale around here that damsel flies actually feed snakes. Many old timers around here actually call a damsel fly a "snake feeder"


----------



## jezzy607 (Jun 27, 2004)

Superstition for sure!  Mantids possess no venom, so unless they have mantids that are bigger than cows?  They also believe tarantulas kill cows, which they do not.


----------



## chuck (Jun 27, 2004)

perhaps it broke out its Mantid style Kung-Fu


----------



## kenniey (Jun 27, 2004)

chuck said:
			
		

> perhaps it broke out its Mantid style Kung-Fu


perhaps  :?  :?  :?  :?  :?


----------



## Highlander (Jun 27, 2004)

That would be pretty damn creepy if they could kill cows ;P


----------



## ShellsandScales (Jul 26, 2008)

just like sugolfids (sp?)(camel spider) eat camels. Yeah, working reptile shows when those pics surfaced on the net, every other person that passed the tarantulas at our table asked about the camel eating spiders. After a while you just laugh and roll your eyes.


----------



## Aztek (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm Mexican and all the old people from Mexican Descent say taht too.

And scorpions that are lighter are more dangerous.
There's snakes that suck Cows milk...
That there's snakes that whistle...
That each Rattle is a year of the snake...
blah blah blah


----------



## echostatic (Jul 27, 2008)

superstition dies hard


----------



## OxDionysus (Jul 28, 2008)

It's amazing the things people believe


----------



## xchondrox (Aug 1, 2008)

Hey in Mexico chupacabra's kill cows too!


----------



## Moltar (Aug 1, 2008)

I think a mantis could eat a small cow. A very, very small cow and it would take a long, long time to eat.

Seriously though, i have seen youtube video of one killing and eating a mouse.


----------



## auroborus (Aug 2, 2008)

Ide hate to be the one guy that runs into the mantis big enough to eat a full cow  

 unless i could mount a sadle on its back and ride it home


----------



## Dillon (Aug 4, 2008)

This thread made me laugh hysterically.  A mantid killing a cow, baaahahahahaha. :clap: 

Could you imagine some sort of lightning fast, kung fu master, that acted like a hummingbird flying everywhere randoming chopping down everything in sight like a chainsaw...omg..

Could you imagine owning one?   :clap:


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Aug 5, 2008)

Don't forget... tailless whip scorpions are the deadliest "spider" of them all down there. One bite from any species and you will die in an hour, unless someone urinates on the wound. Oh and if you see one in day light, it is an omen of evil and death.


----------



## Dillon (Aug 5, 2008)

urinates on the wound?!

LOL


----------

